# Worldmark credits



## Tacoma (Feb 21, 2011)

I know there is a place on e-bay to purchase one time use credits to top up my account but I can't seem to find the area.  I hate having to ask but I'm positive one of you can link me to the area and then I can just save it.  I also check worldmark by owners forum but I need to get more comfortable on e-bay.

Thanks
Joan


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know of a specific link to WorldMark credit rentals on eBay.  I put WorldMark in the search window on ebay and it pulls up the WorldMark ads for both sales and rentals. The title of the ad usually lists rentals as One Time Use credits or something along those lines.

You can also check the credit rental section of the WorldMark Vacation Forum at the WorldMark site.  It's the last section at the bottom of the forum list.  Owners post credits for rent there.  You need to be registered on the site as a WorldMark owner to access the credit rental section.


----------

